# Bacon Wrapped Smoked Venison Loin (and Filet Mignon)



## uncle eddie (May 31, 2020)

I thought I would try "butterflied deer loin" as part of my last deer being processed and I "somewhat" regretted it.  I do prefer deer loin roast better.  But these were still pretty darned good.  This was a simple venison loin cook - SPG for seasoning, thick cut bacon wrapped, hickory for smoke and the grill was at about 325F.

My wife does not like wild game and would rather miss a meal than eat venison - so I luckily found two mismatched (thickness wise) filet mignon's in the deep freeze.  Also used SPG for seasoning and, of course, bacon wrapped. 

Both the venison loin and the filet mignon were cooked to to an IT of about 140F...and both were super tender, juicy, and delicious.

Here are the pics...



















Because of the hot fire, I do mostly indirect heat, crack open the vents and use a few chips for smoke...but a good sear every now and again really gives a nice flavor.  






Finished product...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2020)

Very nice Eddie!
I think I’d eat just about anything you cooked!
Al


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2020)

They look great!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 31, 2020)

That looks wonderful Eddie, bet the wife was happy too, Like! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Nice eddie! I like wrapping deer in bacon and stuffing a little cream cheese and jalapenos in there


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 31, 2020)

Dang that looks tasty! Will have to give that a try. Big like!

Ryan


----------



## uncle eddie (May 31, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Very nice Eddie!
> I think I’d eat just about anything you cooked!
> Al





Steve H said:


> They look great!





sawhorseray said:


> That looks wonderful Eddie, bet the wife was happy too, Like! RAY





TNJAKE said:


> Nice eddie! I like wrapping deer in bacon and stuffing a little cream cheese and jalapenos in there



Thanks guys...



 TNJAKE
 - I would normally add cream cheese and jalapeno's as well, but it would have required a trip to the store...and it was a lazy Saturday evening :-)


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2020)

Nice job I could eat either one but keeping the other half  happy is important for a happy life.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks for the like uncle eddie it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2020)

You nailed that cook . Nice work , and a great setting to do it in .


----------

